# General Category > Friday Fab 5s! 2023 >  Friday Fab 5's: Friday 6th January 2023

## Suzi

Morning all! Woohoo! 'Tis Friday!
So, in the epic DWD fashion, I ask you the most important question you will be asked today.... *pauses for drum roll and dramatic effect*

*What 5 things have been positive or made you smile this week?*


Remember, they don't have to be "abseiled down the Grand Canyon" or, "spring cleaned my house from top to better" but they could be "posted on the forum/FB for support," "enjoyed New Years Eve" or "posted in the Fab 5s."

Also remember - NO NEGATIVITY or it will be removed.

Mine to get you started in no particular order:

~ The DWD teams
~ Our youngest making it back to school for a lesson today. Seems a miracle when it was only a couple of weeks ago they were in  ICU. 
~ Our middle one being happy with the way the hair dying went  :O: 
~ Wittards Instant Tea - Turkish Apple and Mulled Wine flavours! 
~ My friends and family. I've leant on you all so much. Thank you for being there. 

Your turn!

----------

Allalone (06-01-23),Jaquaia (06-01-23),Paula (06-01-23)

----------


## Strugglingmum

- first 2 crochet orders of the year completed
 - lovely walk with Katie through the woods
 - booking a second sewing class
 - my husband just being him and caring for me.

----------

Allalone (06-01-23),Jaquaia (06-01-23),Paula (06-01-23),Suzi (06-01-23)

----------


## Jaquaia

- I'M GETTING MARRIED THIS YEAR!!!
- finally getting over this virus
- lovely day out with my family
- time doing jigsaws and building Lego with A
- scones from the Cornish Bakery! They're amazing! 
- actually allowing myself to rest
- have I mentioned I'm getting married this year?

----------

Allalone (06-01-23),Paula (06-01-23),Suzi (06-01-23)

----------


## Paula

- its my birthday!
- going to my favourite antiques centre for lunch with Si and Jess
- looking forward t9 fish and chips with the kids tonight
- getting back to my study
- did I mention, ITS MY BIRTHDAY.  :(party):

----------

Allalone (06-01-23),Jaquaia (06-01-23),Suzi (06-01-23)

----------


## Suzi

Thank you all for sharing!  :):  These are so fab!

----------


## Allalone

-Spending time with my 3 wonderful kids.
-Posting in Fab 5s for second week in a row.
-Having a wobble and reaching out.
-Building Lego with my middle one. He still loves it at 21!

----------

Jaquaia (06-01-23),Paula (06-01-23),Suzi (06-01-23)

----------


## Suzi

Fab! Thanks for joining in again!  :):

----------

